# Zombie Apocalyspe (Action Thread)



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval scrumaged though his pile of food. It was all canned stuff. He had long since eaten all the good stuff. He finaly found what he was looking for, a can of beans. He looked at the expiration date and almost threw them out.
"How long was it?" Draval asked himself "Since the things showed up"
It had been a long 3 weeks. He had only left to get food twice. Both times the food store was filled up with Zombies. They had all bundled next to the Frozen meat. So he decided to get canned food instead.
After those two close encounters Draval had went out on a search for any survivers. Lucky he had found Jerek. His best friend since High School. They were now camping out in Jereks mansion. And although the town was small, He and Jerek had a hard time finding any-one still "alive". They were arfraid to go into buildings. Thats were all the zombies were when it was day. Only afew strayed out into the sun. And when they did Draval and Jerek had weapons. They consisted of sports equipment and a Pistol. Unlucky the gun Jerek owned only had 2 mags. They never used it unless they needed to. There was a gun shop in town. But the owner had it locked up tight. They had food and water to last another 5 weeks. But eventualy the zombies would find them. And to make their food matters worse. Half of their 5 week supply would go bad before they could eat it.

Draval wanted to get away from the town and find the army. But a week before the outbrake there was a riot. Cars were smashed. Stores raided. There was only one way out of the little town. And that was to get the Truck from the Food Store. It was out of gas. And had a brocken engine. Not to mention it was parked inside the loading garage. Zombie crawled all over that spot. They need to get it to carry all their food. And the only way to do that was to get other survivers to help them...

Right now No-one knows of any other survivers.(Cept me and mitchy) Most of you own a house. If you dont then its assumed you found some sort of shelter to sleep in when the zombies come around.
Also almost all the houses are locked down tight. (Baracaded with wood)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek looked at the beans Draval was holding.
"You think im going to eat MORE beans? Think again, i want real food. You worked at a resturant, you should know how to make something nice."
The food was all over the kitchen, empty cans, and cans that were only half full. The place was a junkyard. Jerek looked up from the huge amounts of cans on the table, he was looking for anything still full, this was the rare time of the day when Jerek would take the empty cans and get them away from the full ones. This was no time to think you had twenty cans, when you only really had three that was still full.
Always be organized, never have everything all over the place. Everything has to have its own place in the house. Nothing where it dosent belong.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Will was living in the upper left house in the middle block, when he realised he had 1 weeks worth of food left, also he needed some sort of weapon instead of his aluminum baseball bat to defend himself with. So he grabbed his baseball bat and decided to hit the grocery store tomorrow morning.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"Ghost" lived in the lower left house in the left block. He had been looking through his supplies and come to the conclusion that there was only enough for a half week. He had been keeping his eyes on the zombies. He had even killed one of the bastards when he went to the food store to get some food. After that he had been chased all the way home. Luckily the zombies did not understand how to climb through his second floor window. The only passage in and out that was not locked down tight. 
He had a pistol, a few grenades and a large collection of knives in his house. 

He had the radio on all the time, just in case someone was going to try to make contact with any possible survivors.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ben twisted the red and yellow wires on his makeshift radio and the constant static cleared, "This is Ben Stillios calling any survivors, can anyone hear me?" he recorded and then played on a loop on an open channel.

With that finally done he took a quick look around his supplies and defences, including the meat from that zombie he had killed he had enough food for about two days worth of food left.

Weapons and ammo wise he had his entire stock of firearms which included a half dozen shotguns, two machine guns and several pistols among others, and a few blades but noone to use them.

If noone responded to the radio he would have to take what he could and run for the nearest town and look for survivors.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek heard something on the radio and went over to it. He heard the same thing over and over, he turned up the volume and called Draval over.
"look, theres some one out there"
Jerek began looking for a phone book, he didnt have the device to talk back over the radio, so he would look up Ben Stillios and phone him. After a long look through the book he found him, and dialed his number. He heard the phone ring, and wondered if anyone would pick up.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ben heard the phone ring the exact moment that somthing hard hit the door with a loud bang, grabbing the phone "Hello this is Ben Stillios, I work at the local gunstore, who are you and where are you?" he asked as a louder bang came from the door acompanyed by the sound of creaking wood.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"Draval! Come over here we got a suviver!"
Jerek almost dropped the phone from surprise.
"My name is Jerek, i live in the mansion. Near all the other houses. How much food do you have? We have lots, at least three weeks for two people"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

"Not much Im afraid, only about two days max and thats if I eat a dead Zombie although I do have enough weapons to start a small war" Ben Radioed with a grunt as he pushed against the door, "You couldnt get over here a soon as possible could you Ive got a bit of company?"


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"Draval, this guy needs our help, lets go!" Jerek covered the phone so that the person on the other end didnt have to hear him yell.

"Well be over in a bit, just hold out."

"now wheres my gun?" mumbled Jerek under his breathe.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Its almost night. This is going to get bad." Draval said as he looked at the clock. "Lock down all the food, we dont want any zombies getting in here. Draval quicky grabbed all the cans and threw them into the closet. He locked it and ran over to get his baseball bat. It was solid wood and he had used it many times to smash zombies heads in.

"Jerek get your gun. I think you hid it under your pillow." Draval said. He smiled when Jerek looked at him and frowned.

They left the house through the back door. They made sure to lock it. The sun was just setting on the horizon. "Dude" Draval said "We need to hurry!"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

"Oh yeah take your time Ive got all the time in the wor.." He started when the door finally gave way and splintered sending several Zombies sprawling to the floor.

Ben quickley grabbed his shotgun and unloaded several rounds into the oncoming Zombies puting down four of them but there were at least a dozen more.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek started at a slow pace, but slowly started into a sprint. Draval right behind him. Jerek had his pistol in hand, but didnt plan on useing it, he only had two magazines, and he didnt want to waste them. But then the though came to him that Ben owned the gun store. So he could get all the ammo that he wanted, he doughted that the man would still ask for money in the middle of this apocalyspe.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

((Sorry for using Stickmen. But it is paint and they are useful for showing where you are. If you dont want me using them just say so I and wont use them in the future))

The gun store has:
1 assault rifle
5 shotguns
3 SMGs
7 pistols
enough ammo for 5 clips for each gun

The combat for Ben is not going well. 15 Zombies vs him.

"Jerek" Draval said while panting "Do you think we will have to eat zombies? Just like Ben is doing?" He smiled as he said that. They were almost at the gun store. Just afew more blocks. And the sun was already gone. It wouldn't be long now till zombies filled the streets. Draval already had his flashlight on. The zombies hated the light. No-matter what it came from.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"Damn i hope not, that would taste crazy bad, i think i would rather die and become one of these things." Jerek switched on his light to, following Dravals lead. It was duct taped to the bottom of his pistol. He shined it into corners, making sure non of the things could jump out and surprise him.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

(Damn I'm late)

Jhon was busy eating dinner. Food was running low, maybe a few days and he would have to go grab more stuff at a store. He looked at one of the windows which he had nailed planks to so that no one or thing could tell he was in there. He kept his kitchen knife on the table, his only weapon other than a baseball bat which he kept up stairs.

"Wonder how many of them there are." he muttered as he listened to the faint gunfire in the distance.

Just as he was about to clean up someone was trying to bash through the front door.

"Crap they alwase remember." said as he ran to the barricades at the door trying to hold them. 
It was then he realized he had left his knife at the table and his backpack in the kitchen as well. Not good he thought.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"Ghost" heard weak sounds from his radio. At the same time he heard that the zombies were breaking through the front door. 

"Damn" was the only word suitable for the situation. He took his pistol and five knives, that was the only thing he had time to do before a dozen zombies came through the door. He threw the knife he had in his hand straight into the face of the first zombie, and less than a second later he kicked the bastards head off. A second zombie tried to hit him, but "Ghost" took a steady grip off its hand and hit it straight in the stomach. 

Finding himself fighting against a small army of the bastards, he made a run for the window. He could feel the glass being crushed as he jumped through it. He landed on the street and started running for the gun store.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ben saw three people runing towards him but the Zombies were closing in.

He fired off two more rounds and was about to fire a third but his gun jammed "Damn!" he cried and threw the gun at the oncoming horde, outside the sun was begining to sink below the horizen.

(OOC:Erm android, cant I decide whats in my own shop?)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

((Sorry. Yes you can just PM me))

Draval and Jerek were at the gun store they saw Ben inside. He was fighting to many zombies. Draval ran in and smashed a zombie on the head with his bat. The zombie fell to the ground. Draval kept going though. Ben was shooting round after round into the zombies. But thats was before he threw the gun at the zombies.
"Why would he do that!?" Draval thought.

"Jerek you know you can shoot them right!" He yelled at hiss buddy


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"yeah i probably could if i brought the bullets!"

Jerek ran upto one of the Zombies who was yet to get into the store, he put the flashlight right up to its face, and watched as the Zombie froze, only to start grabing at him after about two secounds. He was pushed over, he watched in horror as the Zombies walked towards him. He shuffled backwards as fast as he could, but the Zombies kept pace with him. Jerek jumped onto his feet as fast as he could, and ran away from the thing, trying to keep his distance from it.

"Draval, kill it!"


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

After hearing gunfire, Will thought he would go and check it out, grabbing his baseball bat, he slowly checked outside and did not see any aombies, so he ran house to house towards the gunfire until he came across a house and noticed that zombies were closing in on him. He then tried to break into the house he was at but noticed it was baricaded, so he kept trying while shouting "Is anyone in there"


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Reilly Fretz's stomach growled. He was hungry, and although it had only been a week since his last meal he could already feel his strength leaving him. Luckily he had purchased a bottle of water before being chased up the phonebooth.
To an observer the sight was almost comedic in a dark kind of way. A man sitting atop a large phonebooth with a hoard of flesh eating zombies surrounding it. Funny, as long as you weren't that man.
Reilly was in a stalemate. The zombies weren't smart enough to climb atop the phonebooth, but the small horde had him boxed in. 
The lack of food was bad, but the boredom was torture. There were small reprieves from boredom; sleeping, watching a flaming zombie shamble by, urinating on the horde. Although there was nothing to stave off boredom permanently. 
Gunshots in the distance startled Reilly' out of his train of thought. At least someone else was still alive.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"Ghost" run past the town hall and the small stores. When he arrived at the weapon store it was in full chaos, there were zombies everywhere, and things did not change to anything than worse, as he was chased by a ,not so small, army of the bastards. He had gotten quite a lot of attention when he did run past the food store... 

He shoot two zombies on the spot and hit a third on with a knife. He was not going to stop before he was inside the store.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ben saw that the Zombies were distracted and rolled over the bench at his back, he turned and quickley grabbed an assault rifle before slamming a clip into the breech.

He was about to open fire on the Zombies at the front door when he saw that one of his rescuers had dived into the middle of them, cursing he tried to find a clear target when suddenly he heard a shout from the back door and quickley moved the barricade then hurling open the door.

A young man sprawled inside and almost floored Ben, "Get up!" he yelled before pointing to his shotgun which had ended up in the corner of the room "Load that, shells are under the desk, hurry!"

He glanced out of the back door and saw dozens of Zombies filling the streets, roaring he opened fire into the horde and brought down over a dozen but then another Zombie appeared and grabbed him around the neck, knocking him to the floor.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval heard Jereks plead for help. He came up right behind the zombie and smashed its head with his bat. The head came clean off.
"Why would you forget bullets!?" Draval teased. He then went right back into combat. The things were slow and weak. But if they got an advantige on you...

He saw another figure in the combat. He didn't have time to talk to him, but the person was a great fighter. He threw zombies to the floor and took them out with effieicnt blows to the neck. Draval liked this new guy. They would need him.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek noticed the back door was open, he ran for it yelling.
"DRAVAL, THE BACK DOORS OPEN, WE CAN GET IN!"
But as he was about five paces from the door, about 7 Zombies came rushing at him. He jumped in the door, and picked up a clip for his pistol, loading it he mumbled "hope the store owner dosent mind. He stepped out of the door and punched the trigger thrice, his M9 Pistol killing one zombie with three shots to the head. Jerek then went on to try to clear the other zombies from the area. Shooting anouther one with 2 shots, he counted how many more shots he had, and how much longer till he had to reload.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"Ghost" run was in a situation he did not like. He had to kill at least twenty of the bastards to get to the door. A zombie tried to grab him around the neck, but "Ghost" knocked the bastard of and hit it intro the middle of its face with his knife. 
Then he threw one of his knives into the stomach of an other and grabbed a second one around the neck and breaking its back with a quick kick with his knee. He could see a opening in the line of zombies, and he chose to make a run for the shop. He shoot with his pistol and hit the bastards with his bare fists. 

He threw himself through the door of the shop. In front of him he could see the guy called Ben wrestling with one of the zombies. The zombie clearly had the upper hand, so "Ghost" decided to engage. He grabbed the zombie around its stomach and threw it straight into a wall. Straight after that he jumped on the bastard with a knife in his hand, slicing its throat open, and striking it straight in the face with his second hand. Then he took his pistol and shoot half of his mag into the face of the zombie.

He shouted to the guy on the floor "Have you got a sniper rifle in the shop?"


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(This is an edit for the gun shop)

FIRST FLOOR


SECOND FLOOR


And the weapons inside are:
4 assualt rifles
6 shotguns
4 desert eagles
2 magnums
5 g18's
3 M9's
2 smg's
all guns above have 5 clips of ammo

1 greande launcher with 2 shots

1 heavy machine gun with 2 mags


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek killed three more of the Zombies on the suvivers flank, he tryed to go for head shots, but the fear he had for these things was still there, and probably wouldnt go away. Jerek shot the remaining shots in his pistol into the last Zombies near the back door, he reloaded the gun before going back inside and making sure the door was secrue, he didnt want those things to flank them again. Jerek used things that were lying around to patch up the door at the back, he pulled a rifle out of one of the shelfs and rested it up against the door, hoping that if the lock failed, the rifle would dig into the ground and keep pressure on the door. He then ran into the front of the shop and saw at least 15 Zombies trying get though the door, he thought of Draval who didnt get inside.
"Oh crap!"
Jerek tore open the door and ran back the way he came.
"DRAVAL, OVER HERE, THE BACK EXIT!"


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

This is the current map (Zombie are shown as red while character have a name-tag on their head)


Draval heard a familier voice. It was Jerek. He was calling him into the back door. Draval ran as fast as he could into the door. Jerek was already patching the door back up before he even talked to Draval.
"Grab a gun and help out killing zombies" Jerek said

Draval grabbed an SMG and loaded it. He found the ammo on the desk. Most likly the onwner was going to use it to load his gun, but Draval needed it. He shot a round into the zombie closest to him. He got a feel for the re-bound and was ready to shoot a burst. This was his first time shooting a gun. His aim was horrible. It took a quater of a mag to take down the first zombie. He was how-ever getting better. The next one only took 5 shots. The zombies had no chance to get past all the weapons the survivers had and they were quicky killed but more kept coming...


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek backed up a bit, he didnt want to get to close to the door if it did break open. Jerek checked that his gun was loaded, then took aim at the door, he really didnt want to die. He listened to the sounds of the people in the room and heard the sounds of the Zombies, inside and outside. He was scared. He wanted to make a run for it, but didnt want to leave Draval behind, Jerek really didnt care about the other people, he didnt know them, and if he didnt know them, then how could he mourn there passing. But he wasnt about to yell to Draval that he wanted to make a run for it, the people would hear him, and Draval probably would want to go eather. Why would he, there was others alive, and that meant that they must have food too. And besides, he decided to come, he made that choice, and he didnt want to be the coward.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ben reached up and snapped the neck of the Zombie on top of him then rolled to his feet "I had one but I sold it about two days ago" he said to the guy who had asked for a Sniper rifle "Those doors wont hold much longer, everyone upstairs now!"

He grabbed as many weapons as he could including the grenade launcher, two magnums and two G18s with ammo for all.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"Ghost" kicked a Zombies right leg and the Zombie fell to the floor. Then he sliced a zombies arm of with a knife.

He heard someone shout "Those doors wont hold much longer, everyone upstairs now!"

"Ghost quickly grabbed to Desert Eagles, a shotgun and a assault rifle and jumped past a few zombies. He walked up the stairs, shooting at the zombies on full auto. Then he jumped to cover behind the Sang bags.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Jhon was still holding the barricades but was confused. He could have swore someone outside shouted. Is anyone in there!? If it wasnt a zombie then it would be the first time in a while he had made one on one contact with anyone. Jhon quickly went into the kitchen and grabed his knife, making sure he was ready for anything. Jhon then ran back to the door and then removed the barricades and opened the door.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek heard the owner of the store say that everyone was supposed to go upstairs, so he made a run for it, stopping on the stairs to give covering fire to Draval, who was still slightly behind him. Jerek took aim and shot three shots into one of the Zombies chest, he then pumped out one more shot into its face. Taking aim on anouther one, he shot one bullet, the listened as the clip hit empty, quickly he started reloading. Not wanting his best friend to become one of those scary strange slow things.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Will quickly backedup and gave a running start to break the door down, much to his surprise the door opened and he tumbled in. Regaining his balance he ssaid to the stranger "Close the door quickly, there are several zombies heading this way, By the way my name is Will."


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(The Current state)


Draval was the last up the stairs. He jumped up the last one as a zombie lunged at him. It grabbed his foot but he kicked it in the face. The zombie lost its grip and fell down the stairs. He saw every-body setting up positions. Draval ran behind the sandbags and rested the SMG on the barracade. He was shooting in bursts but his ammo was running low. He saw that "Ghost" had a shotgun.
"Mind sharing your guns?" Draval asked.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Jhon quickly shut the door and started to put the barricades back up.

"Good to see your not one of those things out there, my name is Jhon by the way." he said to the stranger as he was busy making sure the first of the barricades were set.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(This is what it looks like over at John's House)



The zombie are trying to break down the front door for now. They are making progress though.
John is armed with a knife. But Will has yet to find a weapon. (Remember you have the whole house and all its contents)


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

"Quickly, there is a baseball bat next to my bed upstairs!" John said before dashing into the kitchen to grab his back pack. (hope this doesnt count as double posting)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

(dont think it would as you posted after the GM said something, so there is a post between you last one and that one.)

Jerek jumped behind the Sandbags, the wooden poles didnt look like they would do much, but they were better then nothing infront of them. Jerek slid out the magizine on his M9, trying to grab anouther one from his stash of them on his belt, but his hands kept sliping, finally he loaded his gun and took aim.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

"Thanks, I must of dropped mine trying to break in" Will said, quickly heading upstairs to grab the baseball bat


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

John quickly put his back pack on and ran to the door. He had his knife ready for when the zombies would come through.

"Oh boy there sure are alot of them." he said to himself


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

will grabbed the baseball bat and looked out the rear window. he noticed that there were 2 zombies trying to break down the rear door and shouted the fact out to John.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

"Thanks!" John shouted John ran to the back door hoping the front door would hold so that Will could get down stairs and take care of the zombies getting through the front door.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

The upstairs of the gun store was absolutly horible. They had the zombies trapped at the stairs but they were slowly gaining ground.
"Guys we gotta go!" shouted Draval over the gun shots. He looked out the window and saw soe zombies trying to climb a wall. He shot them with his SMG. 
It looked like Ghost hadnt heard Draval when he called for the shotgun. So Draval had to rumage through the ammo trying to find the right size bullets.
Draval then jumped onto the ladder for the fire escape. He had lowered it before he got on. Once he hit the floor he started shooting. Everyone else was close behind...


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek was the secound one to jump down from the ladder. He didnt want his friend to get killed by just going down a ladder.
Jerek saw three Zombies appproching him, he quickly took aim and shot them all dead. "im getting better at this" though Jerek to himself, as the Zombies fell to the ground.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

WIll quickly ran downstairs and noticed that John was guarding the backdoor. So he went to the front door and hoped that no zombies would get through.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ben saw the others climb out of the window and leapt to follow them, just as he reached the ladder a dozen zombies reached the top of the stairs and started to push him away from the ladder and back into the corner.

Looking around he saw that ghost was still in the room, turning he grabed two G18s and open fire on the zombies gunning them down mercilesly.

He grabbed all the weapons he could and ran for the ladder just as more zombies gained the room, hurling himself past two of them he crashed through the window and plumeted to the ground, he crashed into somthing hard which collapsed under him.

As he regained his senses he looked down and saw that he had landed on top of Dravel!
Getting to his feet he looked around for means of escape and saw the strange sight of someone standing ontop of a phone booth surronded by zombies, Ben loaded the grenade launcher and fired a shot into the zombies surrounding the booth.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

John opened the door and as he did the first of the two zombies made it's way in to make it's aquantence with Johns knife. John stabed the zombie twice in the face before a third stab hit the zombie in the eye. After John's knife went into it's eye he threw it to the ground, as he threw it on the ground, the other zombie was on him trying to bite him. John got face to face with it trying to hold it back. He then with his left arm still holding it back to some extent stabed it in the shoulder.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

"The doors giving way!" Will shouted noticing that the door was cracking under the pressure of the zombies. "We need to get out of here"


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

John threw the zombie back as best he could, but the zombie hit the wall and lurched at him. John quickly dug his knife into it's left eye before it was on him again, killing it.

"Common lets go out back!" he yelled

John ran out back and waited for Will.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

"I'm right behind you" Will shouted backing away from the door just as it burst open.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

This is what it looks like at John's house



The zombies will be closing in on Will and John very quick. They have afew minutes before the zombies get through the back door...


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

"Common, lets get the hell out of this place." John said 

John then ran towards the back yard fence and started to climb over it to make good on escaping with Will.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Will quickly followed and started to climb the fence. When he got over, he started towards the next house.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

John ran after will towards the house. It wouldn't be long before the zombies got through the door.


----------

